# compaq presario c700 cant detect cd/dvd drive



## Indradeep Das (Jun 11, 2009)

I am using the laptop or more than a year noy with Vista as OS.For the last 2 days the cd/dvd drive is not working.It cannot detect any cd at all. I have got the cd drive enabled frm device manager.What else can I do? Its out of warranty now.can anybody suggest a solution??


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello

A not so uncommon issue with Multi Drives is failing to read CDs, but keep on reading DVDs.
Is that the case with your system? (can your drive read DVDs?)

Also: Did you change the CD brand you were using? Some CDs are incompatible with certain optical drives.

You may have to replace the drive.


----------



## Indradeep Das (Jun 11, 2009)

No it is unable to read either a cd or a dvd... I have checked with both...


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Looks like your optical drive has gone defective. 

Check it out here
http://partsurfer.hp.com/cgi-bin/spi/main

Prices for it go up to 90$.

Sorry...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the suggestions from MS here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...dvd-drive-or-code-31-or-code-37-a-364148.html


----------



## Indradeep Das (Jun 11, 2009)

The cd drive can be seen when my computer is clicked. It is showing beside the other hard drives. But the problem is it cannot read any cd or dvd.Even aftyer inserting a cd or dvd , it is saying please insert a disc to continue.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you follow the suggestions on the link I gave you? If yes and things are still the same with the CD/DVD drive, then try cleaning the lens. If that would not help consider replacement.


----------



## Indradeep Das (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes I tried to fix it according to the instruction given in the link, It dealt with removal of the corrupt registry, bt still it didnt work. I think I have to replace the cd-dvd drive. Can u suugest the approximate cost of a cd-dvd drive dats suitable for compaq presario c700 laptop??


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Check it out here
http://partsurfer.hp.com/cgi-bin/spi/main[/

Prices for it go up to 90$.


----------

